# Help finding a cleaner/gardener



## Frannie3kids (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello there lovely people,
I'm trying to find an agency local to Ventimiglia, Liguria that can help me with a cleaner and gardner and possibly a cook for a villa that we visit every summer. My parents normally do a lot of the work but they are not getting any younger and we need some help!
We've employed local people before but Im trying to find a more reliable way of sorting it out as most of the time we are living in the UK.
Does anyone know of anyone in that area who helps ex pats - or someone who's looking for some summer work? I know so many of the Italians who live there go and work in the French Riveria in the summer so its hard.
Really appreciate you thinking about this.
Thank you
Francesca


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the local unemployment office directly? Not sure how it works in Italy, but I know here in France the Pole Emploi (French unemployment office) can help in finding temporary help like this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Frannie

How long/dates do you plan this to be for? And what were you thinking of paying?
Perhaps one of us can help out 

Connie



Frannie3kids said:


> Hello there lovely people,
> I'm trying to find an agency local to Ventimiglia, Liguria that can help me with a cleaner and gardner and possibly a cook for a villa that we visit every summer. My parents normally do a lot of the work but they are not getting any younger and we need some help!
> We've employed local people before but Im trying to find a more reliable way of sorting it out as most of the time we are living in the UK.
> Does anyone know of anyone in that area who helps ex pats - or someone who's looking for some summer work? I know so many of the Italians who live there go and work in the French Riveria in the summer so its hard.
> ...


----------



## Frannie3kids (Mar 18, 2014)

*thanks*

Hi Bev


THanks so much for suggesting this will give it a go

Francesca




Bevdeforges said:


> Have you tried contacting the local unemployment office directly? Not sure how it works in Italy, but I know here in France the Pole Emploi (French unemployment office) can help in finding temporary help like this.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Frannie3kids (Mar 18, 2014)

*thanks*

Hi COnnie,
Sorry i onl y just realised I had some replies….!

We are there for August and would pay according to experience…
[
When you say 'one of us' could help - what do you mean??!!!
thanks

QUOTE=AussieConnie;3570386]Hi Frannie

How long/dates do you plan this to be for? And what were you thinking of paying?
Perhaps one of us can help out 

Connie[/QUOTE]


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I am sure she meant that, perhaps with a little more detail in hand, one of our board members might be interested in the position.


----------

